# ODNR Offers Controlled Trapping Opportunities for Beaver, River Otter on Publicly Man



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Beaver and river otter trapping on public land requires a special permit, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

